# Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN!



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all, 
I've lurked on this forum for while searching for my EOS. My sales guy, whos been fantastic through this whole process because I can be very picky; finally found what I was looking for. A silver EOS sport with DSG and grey interior. It was love at first sight








Monday ; it was a trip to the wheel shop for some new shoes for my baby. She got a set of lowenhart 5 spoke wheels; staggered 19x8.5 and 19x9.5. with 245/35 on the front and 275/30 on the rear......the wheel wells are filled to the max. Tomorrow is a trip to the tint shop for window tint and clear bra. that will be it for now until my taxes come in. Then there will be lowering springs for the perfect stance. A bodykit may follow later in the year.
I absolutely LOVE this car. I havent been so satisfied with the purchase of a vehicle in a long time. I'll post pics ASAP. The weather here in Houston has been crazy. But this weekend it should clear up alittle. ill clean her up and shoot some pics.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_I absolutely LOVE this car. I havent been so satisfied with the purchase of a vehicle in a long time. I'll post pics ASAP. The weather here in Houston has been crazy. But this weekend it should clear up alittle. ill clean her up and shoot some pics.

Karlos,
Congrats on your new Eos, but how dare you tempt us like this! Now we have to wait for the pictures....HURRY!
Bruce


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

Congrats Karlos! Well, now the next Houston EOS get together, we can have an additional member! Hooray!


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Karlos,
Congrats on your new Eos, but how dare you tempt us like this! Now we have to wait for the pictures....HURRY!
Bruce

LOL I will! hopefully the sun will decide to come out!.......My EOS is still a virgin!...I havent been able to drop the top yet because its been rainy and cold







Oh well, I'm STILL Lovin it!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

Congrats Karlos! Can't wait to see your pix. I liked the idea of this color combo. Nut wanted to see one in person before ordering, in case the Silver/Gray were too close or clashed a bit. There was not a single unit in Colorado with that combo, so I played it safe and ordered a White/Gray combo which I loved when I saw (It's on the truck between port (Houston?) and Denver as a type.)
Are you getting just the clear bra, or other areas covered? Headlight/foglights, A pillar/windshield top, door edges, handle recesses, top of bumper, mirrors? Are you going to use 3M film or VentureShield? Dealer or third party install? How much is it setting you back, if you don't mind saying?
Paul


_Modified by PaulZooms at 4:55 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_
Are you getting just the clear bra, or other areas covered? Headlight/foglights, A pillar/windshield top, door edges, handle recesses, top of bumper, mirrors? Are you going to use 3M film or VentureShield? Dealer or third party install? How much is it setting you back, if you don't mind saying?
Paul

_Modified by PaulZooms at 4:55 AM 1-24-2007_

I'm getting Ventureshield installed by a third party. It will cover the full front bumper including lights, hood and mirrors. It will cost about $650 - $700. The installer did the bra on my friends EOS and I was impressed with his workmanship so I have him doing mine.


----------



## chatcher (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_Monday ; it was a trip to the wheel shop for some new shoes for my baby. She got a set of lowenhart 5 spoke wheels; staggered 19x8.5 and 19x9.5. with 245/35 on the front and 275/30 on the rear...

Wanna sell the original sport wheels?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_...got a set of lowenhart...wheels...with 245/35 on the front and 275/30 on the rear...

Karlos:
I know you don't get much snow (slippery roads) in Houston, but do let us know if you encounter any problems with the ABS system as a result of the different wheel diameters on the two axles. I'm curious to know if the car copes with it or if it raises a stink about it.
Michael


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (chatcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chatcher* »_
Wanna sell the original sport wheels?


Sorry Chatcher;
I traded my sport wheels in to the dealer who sold me my custom wheels to help reduce the price.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Karlos:
I know you don't get much snow (slippery roads) in Houston, but do let us know if you encounter any problems with the ABS system as a result of the different wheel diameters on the two axles. I'm curious to know if the car copes with it or if it raises a stink about it.
Michael

Michael,
The tire diameters are actually very close to being the same, so there are no issues. The difference is not noticable to the car nor to the naked eye. The only noticable difference is the width










_Modified by karloseos at 6:56 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

I am sure you should be able to take some pictures of that nice tires soon since the weather is going to be nice and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_I am sure you should be able to take some pictures of that nice tires soon since the weather is going to be nice and sunny tomorrow.









Yes I know and I cant wait







....pics will be taken as soon as I get it back from the dealer tomorrow, I dropped it off today after I got my tint put on so they can fix a small ding in my door I found when I picked up the car that they are fixing.
I assume they'll wash and detail my car before they give it back so hopefully it will save me the effort.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

Karlos, which dealership did you get your EOS if you don't mind me asking you. I got mine through Momentum at Richmond.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Karlos, which dealership did you get your EOS if you don't mind me asking you. I got mine through Momentum at Richmond.

Momentum VW off of HWY 290.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

Ahh the one at Jersey Village. You can't even get their inventory online.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (darien)*

It's such a nice clear day today!...Still to chilly to drop the top but perfect for some pics..........I think I'm going through EOS withdrawls. I need my "new car smell" fix for the day...but my dealer hasnt called yet. I'm driving my old car (which has just sat in the driveway since I got my EOS) Hopefully they call soon before I go comatose.










_Modified by karloseos at 9:53 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

We NEED photos!!
Got to see the 19's. Been on the Lowenhart website and some of them look class!


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_We NEED photos!!
Got to see the 19's. Been on the Lowenhart website and some of them look class! 

If youre looking on the website, i purchased the LD5's


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

I got the call! car is ready!....I think I almosted peed myself....pics coming soon!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_I got the call! car is ready!....I think I almosted peed myself....pics coming soon!

Thank goodness you got the leather, that should be easy to wipe up! We'll give you 24 hours to post those photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
If youre looking on the website, i purchased the LD5's

These??


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (swordfish1)*

Alright! here are some quick pics.







...I really need those springs now..too much gap














_Modified by karloseos at 3:20 PM 1-25-2007_

_Modified by karloseos at 3:20 PM 1-25-2007_


_Modified by karloseos at 3:21 PM 1-25-2007_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

if you are going for the bling bling look you need to quickly take off thefront licence frame that is hiding more chrome.
I look forward to seeing some pictures that I can see the tire witdths better, the texas shadows are too hard in these snapshots. 
Props for doing the mods. My suggestion would be not to go too low with the drop. It appears that the tires extend past the sid of the car and this look might be exagerated with an extreme drop. -Note, I am no expert and could be wrong.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_if you are going for the bling bling look you need to quickly take off thefront licence frame that is hiding more chrome.
I look forward to seeing some pictures that I can see the tire witdths better, the texas shadows are too hard in these snapshots. 
Props for doing the mods. My suggestion would be not to go too low with the drop. It appears that the tires extend past the sid of the car and this look might be exagerated with an extreme drop. -Note, I am no expert and could be wrong.

FYI, you will get a ticket for not having a license plate at the front of the car as it's required in Texas.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_if you are going for the bling bling look you need to quickly take off thefront licence frame that is hiding more chrome.
I look forward to seeing some pictures that I can see the tire witdths better, the texas shadows are too hard in these snapshots. 
Props for doing the mods. My suggestion would be not to go too low with the drop. It appears that the tires extend past the sid of the car and this look might be exagerated with an extreme drop. -Note, I am no expert and could be wrong.

As Darien stated in the last post Texas law requires a front tag and I'm all about being legal, even my window tint meets Texas Legal requirements. 
Plus I'm wouldnt say I'm going for a "Bling" look. I just think chrome looks good on a Silver car as opposed to any other color because the silver tones it down. so you see the whole car and not just wheels. With all the chrome VW has already clad on the car I think theyre right at home. But thats just my opinion.
As far as dropping her. Eibach springs only drop 1 inch in the front and .8 inch in the rear, so I think i should be ok.
She's in the shop again today, getting her clear bra installed. If I get it back before nightfall I'll try to snap more pics of the rear for ya'


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (karloseos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karloseos* »_
As far as dropping her. Eibach springs only drop 1 inch in the front and .8 inch in the rear, so I think i should be ok.


Thanks for the great pics and hope to see more. Can you just drop the front? I would think it would give it a more agressive "ready to pounce" stance.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Sorry for the bum steer on the front plate. It looked to me from the photos that you had a dealer logo for a front plate so I assumed that you did not need one. We also reqire them here in Ontario.
I concure that the chorme on the rest of the car compliments the wheels in a way.
As well as the pictures I would like to here about the change in ride character after adding the springs.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Thanks for the great pics and hope to see more. Can you just drop the front? I would think it would give it a more agressive "ready to pounce" stance.

Actually Flheat,
Its funny that you mention that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When I was shopping around for springs with the least drop, I measured my ride height, and like most cars here in the US the front is about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch higher than the rear. I'm actually not to bothered by the height in the rear but up front kinda works me. I like a certain amount of forward rake to my vehicles. So what i was going to do is have only the front springs installed intially to see how she sits. If i like it, Ill leave it.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_Sorry for the bum steer on the front plate. It looked to me from the photos that you had a dealer logo for a front plate so I assumed that you did not need one. We also reqire them here in Ontario.
I concure that the chorme on the rest of the car compliments the wheels in a way.
As well as the pictures I would like to here about the change in ride character after adding the springs. 










Trust me, i would prefer NOT to have a front tag........but I prefer more not to deal with HPD.







...I'll definitely let you and everyone know about my thoughts on the springs....unfortunately eibach isnt releasing their springs for sale until around the end of Feb.







. But thats fine hopefully by then I'll have more info and prices on the bodykit i want too. Then Phase Two (the final phase) will begin.


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (darien)*

BS! I have never had a license plate on a coulpe of my cars in Texas. No tickets ever. I asked an officer of da law about it once. He said the only stop he ever made for that was because he wanted to search for beer and drugs. He let them go on the plates








Seriously, I've never heard of anyone getting ticketed for no front plate. Maybe there are a couple of nazi jurisdictions somewhere who do this.


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (haygood)*

PS: I lived in Houston for 5 years and go there regularly now - never a ticket for no front tag.


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (karloseos)*

Installing just the front springs would give you a higher spring rate (maybe not by much) proportionately, than you have in the rear. This would increase oversteer - which would make me, personally, very sad. Worth a try and all, just watch for the oversteer.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

How's the car handling with the new wheels?


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_How's the car handling with the new wheels?

Handling has been superb with no vibration issues and feels more connected to the road. I'm not as hesistant to throw her in a turn as I was with the squishy stock wheels and tires.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (karloseos)*

I like the louvered effect of the driving lights on the tiguan, I would like to replicate that on the eos.
























Can someone please try to photoshop them on an Eos?


_Modified by flheat at 5:12 PM 4-28-2007_


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (flheat)*

Something like this?


----------



## suber (Feb 7, 2007)

nice !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (sethworld)*

It looks unique, but is that the turn signal? If so, might it be a better idea to keep the lamp colour (the bulb colour) orange? My thinking is that oncoming drivers might not be able to distinguish it from the headlight or cornering light if it is white, and as a result, you might get a nasty surprise making a left hand turn some day.
Michael


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (PanEuropean)*

It is just a photoshop... not at all something I am planning to do.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (sethworld)*

Wow!
You have excellent artistic and technical skills with Photoshop - it never occurred to me for a moment that the photo was anything other than "the real thing".
I have a scratch in the back bumper of my VW that the body shop quoted about $600 to fix - could you perhaps Photoshop it out for me instead?








Michael


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (PanEuropean)*

of course... just you would have to be digital to drive it though.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (sethworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethworld* »_Something like this?


Seth,
Thanks....yes, that's exactly what I wanted...now how do I get it to reality?
Bruce
PS Thanks for sending the smoke down to Florida this weekend...almost had to put the top up it was so dense.


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Got my EOS Last Saturday....LET THE MODS BEGIN! (flheat)*

I don't do real... sorry. You will have to find some much better with cars than me for that.
What smoke are you talking about? It is crystal clear and in the 80's here in Atlanta.


----------

